# NGD Duesenberg Rocket (V)



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Got this German beauty from the Czech Republic for a surprisingly good price. Low action with the Plek system. Good output on the stock humbuckers, and the hardware looks and feels nice. Got the version with the tremelo.

This is the 2nd generation with the asymmetrical wings. The 1st generation (with symmetrical wings) came to an early end because good old Gibson threatened them with law suit.

Canned photo, but I'll up some later. Mines all black rather than the Schenker black/white.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

They build the coolest looking modern guitars, in my eyes, and yours is no exception but rather proof! Verrrry cool, colour me jealous.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

keto said:


> They build the coolest looking modern guitars, in my eyes, and yours is no exception but rather proof! Verrrry cool, colour me jealous.


Agreed! I hadn't even seen this model before, but it is DEADLY looking!

I'm still saving up for an Outlaw TV!


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Looks great! Out of curiosity how much did she set you back?


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

$1100 and it was brand new. Most Duesenberg's I've seen for sale are over 2.5g.

There's a Rocket (without the tremolo) on Ebay in Quebec right now for $2795.

BRAND NEW 2010 DUESENBERG ROCKET II DRK FLYING V GUITAR on eBay.ca (item 190495750920 end time 26-Feb-11 17:17:29 EST)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

$1100?????????? Are they making some offshore or what exactly transpired to make it that low in price?? I'll take 3, to go please.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

What a refreshing different looking guitar..I like it!!


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Correction...$1190 US. Came with both hardcase and softcase with Duesenberg logos. I was skeptical, but I've gone over the guitar, played it, can't find any flaws. Slapped new strings on it and love the sounds I'm getting. The seller maintains it's a new guitar and it appears to be.

Could it have been a factory second or blemish in some way? Maybe but he didn't come out with that, and I can't see any superficial flaws or blemishes. Neck isn't warped, no dead spots along the fretboard. Maybe it was stolen for all I know.

Arrived nicely packaged, and the seller's rating was 100% with 104 transactions.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that's a beautiful guitar! how is the trem? it makes it look so....._retro-futuristic_ know what i mean?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Very impressive looking guitar. Would be interested in seeing yours in the solid color as well


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They sure make some attractive guitars. The word elegant comes to mind when I look at them. Classy lines


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

It's the Art Deco style popular in the 20's. I know Ron Wood plays them. I was chatting to Geoff Tyson by email about one of his solo's I was trying to learn (Geoff is a pupil of Joe Satriani), and he mentioned he played Duesenberg guitars and was impressed with them so I started looking. Not to generalize, but Germans tend to make pretty decent quality stuff.

I am particularly impressed with the tone control - pretty wide range of sounds compared to most guitars I've tried. I'm a guy who really doesn't mess with tone control much, but this one is different.

If your in the Edmonton region, Triumph Music in Sherwood Park carries a few models, or at least did the last time I was in.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The guy in Quebec thats on eBay must be a dealer of some type. He has several of them listed

DUESENBERG STARPLAYER TV GOLDTOP GUITAR BRAND NEW! on eBay.ca (item 190495326859 end time 25-Feb-11 15:14:48 EST)


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow that is one beautiful Duesenberg. I am a big fan of those guitars!

You lucky son of a #^%^@! Enjoy!

J5


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

what is unique about the trem? looks like a bigsby....but with a tension adjustable spring?


nice looking gtrs for sure


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

They are very nice guitars. L. A. Music, Brantford (GC thread here) carries them.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> Honestly, I've never really analyzed it. It is similar in principle to a Bigsby. To me, though, it feels quite different. And I think it looks cooler. Or at least _as_ cool, but in a slightly different way.


I actually like the arm on them compared to the Bigsby. I love Bigsby's but the big flat arms are not the coolest IMO. The one they are using on these guitars is more to my liking, thats just me though.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

keto said:


> $1100?????????? Are they making some offshore or what exactly transpired to make it that low in price?? I'll take 3, to go please.


Duesenberg guitars are made in Korea. They are then shipped to Germany, where the hardware is installed and the guitars set up prior to shipping.


----------

